# Southern NJ, Male, 4 Years Old, Solid Black



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

Aragon is a solid black male GSD whose owner is being sent to Afghanistan in about a month.

Good with kids, cats and other dogs.

Pictures and more information are below:
Aragon


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wowza...he's gorgeous. Is it possible to find someone to foster him while the owner is deployed?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too bad the owners breeder can't take him to re-home or that she can't find a long term foster for him. How sad. I hope he finds a good place.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:bump: :bump: Poor guy  Hope he finds a good home!!!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I forwarded his info to some rescue contacts in Phila area. He deserves to go to the right home...gorgeous dog!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------

